# Web Comic Help



## buckywhitetale13 (May 12, 2009)

hi

umm..I'm looking to start a web comic, and I don't read alot of them, hardly any actually.
I dunno, any suggestions?


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2009)

That's too open a question. What do you specifically need help with? Art? Format? Writing? Website?


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

you could uhh...read some?

start with the best: www.2kinds.com


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (May 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's too open a question. What do you specifically need help with? Art? Format? Writing? Website?



well i guess the writing, I dunno, I have a general idea in mind but I don't really know what to do with it, and I also don't have a website or know how to create one, not sure what format means but I probably need help there too


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (May 12, 2009)

Meeew said:


> you could uhh...read some?
> 
> start with the best: www.2kinds.com





not that kind of comic


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2009)

By format I meant design of the speech bubbles, strips, etc. 
The website should be the last of your worries: There's many free sites to upload comics (hell, you could even just host them on deviantart or furaffinity) and unless you have a comic (and a good one at that) you would be just wasting time and money on a site.

So, writing? How about being more specific? Do you have a basic idea for a story? Maybe you don't know how to fit that story into a comic format? Maybe you don't have a story at all? 
Could you link us to some of your drawings? Maybe they're not so good and you would need to practice more before attempting to create a comic. Or maybe they kick royal ass. We wouldn't know, you haven't specified anything at all. Imagine a complete stranger stopping you in the street and saying "I need help with my house". What kind of help? Plumbing problems? Is there a bug infection? Demonic possesion? You wouldn't know how to help that person even if you wanted to, and that's exactly the kind of situation you're putting everyone here in.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (May 14, 2009)

here my art: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/buckywhitetale13/

and my failed comic: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/muckingaround/


----------

